# Abu Dhabi : Driving licence: failed Color blindness test!!



## Aakashbha

I am also colour blind and i normally fail the Ishihara Test plates (color test) test,
i can only read the first page. 

But i am able to identify traffic lights i.e. red / green. 

Is it possible for me to get driving license in UAE, dubai or abu dhabi. 

I need your help as i will be planning to shift there in 1 months time.

Regards


----------

